# 4 1/2 week old puppy-doesnt walk



## MaryF (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all,
my dog just had her first litter, and one of the pups...well, she doesnt walk. She doesnt hold up her head, so all she can do is scoot around on her side. Ive been supplimental bottle feeding her since week one, thinking maybe she just needed some extra (being that she is also the runt). But now the other pups are up, around, playing, active, ect...and she still wont hold her head up. 
I guess my question is...when do I give up hope? My thought was that she might just need more tlc till her muscles start working properly...but Im seeing no sign of improvement. She would have a terrible life if she stays like this. Any ideas on what could be wrong/what would you do?
Mary


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

There is a VERY good reason I gave up bottle feeding weak babaies years ago. No matter how hard it is, if a puppy can't keep up, there is ALMOST ALWAYS a reason why. Im sorry, I think MaryF is right. There is probably something else going on here. When I have a weak baby, 3 times a day, while the other pups are sleeping I help the little one nurse off of mom. If this is not enough, then most likely there is a bigger problem, so I let nature take its coarse. I dont like it, and its not easy, but it is just how it is sometimes. Take this pup to the vet and see what he/she says. Dont let this little baby suffer.


----------



## MaryF (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you both for your posts on this. I think you are right, I just needed to hear it I guess. One of those-how can I give up hope-kind of things, yk?
I will talk to the vet today, and see what my options are here, thanks again y'all...
Mary


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

If there is no improvement by wk 6, there most likely won't be. There are any number of possible causes for this. All of them are almost always fatal...And it's usually not a pretty end. I've also learned there is almost always a reason for a ***** to shun a pup...It's always heartbreaking too. I'm so sorry...


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

Sounds like she is a swimmer. Look it up on the net. There should be some photos and maybe you can tell for sure.


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

not sure if it would help, but maybe some sort of puppy physical therapy? I wouldn't even know what to recomend for that though :shrug: let us know what the vet says.


----------



## MaryF (Sep 15, 2005)

Judith, thank you for your post on this. I googled it, and read what it said...funny, its actually the exact opposite (though I had never heard of it before, so it was good to read on). 
She wont lay on her belly AT ALL. Like she cant. She is always on her side. 
I asked dh to just put her down for me...hopefully he will do it tomorrow. Im sad about it, but honestly, feel more now that it is merciful to do so. 
Thanks again all,
Mary


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

I know it is a hard choice but I think it is probably the best one. Hugs from here. My last litter had a bizarre genetic condition that caused 2 pups in the litter not to be able to swallow food.(megaesophagus) The vet had only ever seen this condition in german shepherds and Ridgebacks. Some times things just happen. Needless to say the female in question and all others from her line were culled (spayed and placed) from my breeding program. It was a sad day though.


----------

